# IPod Nano 6G Display gebrochen - Reparatur?



## moe (16. Mai 2011)

Hey,
Mir ist am Samstag mein IPod Nano 6G aus der Hosentasche gefallen und nun ist das Display an mehreren Stellen gebrochen und gesplittert. 
Apple will für Reparatur/Austausch 90€ und das sehe ich nicht ein. Das Gerät ist 7 Wochen alt und zum ersten Mal runtergefallen.
Selber reparieren fällt momentan noch flach, da es noch keine Displaynachbauten gibt.

Kann ich das irgendwie auf Garantie laufen lassen? Wenn ja, wie?


Edit: Selber reparieren kommt auch in Frage. Gibts schon irgendwo günstige Reparatur Kits? Bei ebay/anderen Händlern hab ich bis jetzt nur das komplette Display für jeweils ca. 70€ gefunden. Ich brauche aber nur das Glas mit dem Digitizer. Gibts das einzeln?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Mai 2011)

Also, wenn man es nicht mal bei ebay nicht findet, wird das wohl nix. Da hat sicher auch apple die Hand drauf. Du kannst aber vlt. ein defektes oder "generalüberholtes" G6 kaufen, dessen Display bei Dir einbauen und dann das defekte mit dem Zusatz "Displaybruch" erneut versteigern - wenn Du Glück hast, wird das billiger als das Ersatzteil.


Wegen Garantie: das kannst Du vergessen, außer Du hast ein Beweisvideo, das zeigt, dass das Display bei einer völig harmlosen Aktion zerbrochen ist und somit ein Materialfehler vorliegen muss - ansonsten fallen sichtbare mechanische Schäden nie unter "Garantie", bei keinem Produkt dieser Welt


----------



## moe (16. Mai 2011)

Ich werd mal versuchen, nen defekten zu ergattern.

mMn ist das definitiv ein Materialfehler, wenn das Ding aus nicht mal einem Meter Höhe einmal aufs Pflaster fällt und dann das ganze Display springt.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Mai 2011)

in 99%der Fälle bleibt das vermutlich auch ganz, aber wenn es halt unglücklich fällt, kann das eben passieren. Grad weil das 6G so klein ist, kann es auch viel leichter "flach" direkt aufs Display fallen als zB ein Handy, das einfach nen anderen Schwerpunkt hat. Mir sind zB schon 3 Handys beim Radfahren mit 20-30km/h aus der Tasche gefallen, und außer ein paar Schrammen war nix - ein anderes ist einem Kumpel aus dem Stand mal auf Küchenfließen gefallen, und da war ein kleiner Riss im Display. 

Das Problem ist, dass Du selbst wenn es ein Meterialfehler gewesen sein sollte schlechte Karten hast, weil es nämlich ganz eindeutig nach "selber Schuld" aussieht, und zudem wurde Dir ja auch sicher keine Garantie darauf gegeben, dass bei einem Sturz aus 1m nicht passieren wird, oder? ^^  Und es gibt auch keine Vorschriften, dass so was zur "normalen Benutzung" gehört und es das aushalten MUSS. Da kannst Du sicher nix machen.


----------



## Xion4 (22. Mai 2011)

moe schrieb:


> Ich werd mal versuchen, nen defekten zu ergattern.
> 
> mMn ist das definitiv ein Materialfehler, wenn das Ding aus nicht mal einem Meter Höhe einmal aufs Pflaster fällt und dann das ganze Display springt.


 
Naja, du musst es so sehen, der Einsatzzweck eines iPods beinhaltet nunmal nicht einen Sturz. Das das Leichtgewicht den Sturz nicht überlebt hat ist schade, und spricht nicht für den Artikel, wenn ich Vergleich überlege wie oft meine 4g den Abgang gemacht hat. Beim 6G ists kein Materialfehler, sondern ein Designfehler, das Glas steht nunmal raus und ist nicht versenkt, somit ist halt schnell Ende wenn das Glas Vollkontakt mit dem Boden hat.

So wenig ich vom Apfel auch halte, die Verabeitung vom 6G ist super, nur nicht ganz durchdacht. Ein Tip für deinen nächsten: igadgitz Silikon Schutzhülle Hülle Tasche Etui Case: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Hab ich bei mir drauf, etwas Fummelarbeit, aber lohnt sich.


----------



## moe (22. Mai 2011)

Den nächsten iPod wirds bei mir nicht geben. Apple ist für mich gestorben.  Sowas finde ich einfach untragbar, genau wie den fehlenden E-Mail Support. 

Aber so ne Schutzhülle hab ich mir schon geordert. Ich kleb dann noch ne Schutzfolie aufs Display und hoff, dass das Ding noch n par Jahre hält.


----------



## Xion4 (22. Mai 2011)

Also bei der geposteten Hülle war eine Folie dabei.


----------



## moe (22. Mai 2011)

Ich schneide mir da einfach ein Stück selbstklebende Folie zurecht, sollte auch gehen, oder?


----------



## Xion4 (22. Mai 2011)

Warum nicht. Wobei ich hatte mir nen 3er Set gekauft für 9€ 3 x Silikon Rahmen + 3 Folien, kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## HAWX (22. Mai 2011)

moe schrieb:
			
		

> Den nächsten iPod wirds bei mir nicht geben. Apple ist für mich gestorben.  Sowas finde ich einfach untragbar, genau wie den fehlenden E-Mail Support.
> 
> Aber so ne Schutzhülle hab ich mir schon geordert. Ich kleb dann noch ne Schutzfolie aufs Display und hoff, dass das Ding noch n par Jahre hält.



Ich weiss ja nicht was du fuer einen Ipod hast aber mein Iphone ist schon 2 mal auf Fliesen gefallen einmal sogar 2m die Treppe runter und hat nur einen gaaanz kleinen Kratzer am Alu-Rahmen.

Btw: Der alte Nano eines Kumpels hat eine 60 Grad Waesche durchgestanden


----------



## moe (22. Mai 2011)

Siehe Thread Titel. 

Naja, bei den alten Nanos war das Display ja auch noch aus Kunststoff und nicht aus Glas. Die waren nicht so einfach kaputt zukriegen.


----------



## HAWX (22. Mai 2011)

moe schrieb:
			
		

> Siehe Thread Titel.
> 
> Naja, bei den alten Nanos war das Display ja auch noch aus Kunststoff und nicht aus Glas. Die waren nicht so einfach kaputt zukriegen.



Mein Iphone 4 ist auch aus Glas


----------



## moe (22. Mai 2011)

Komplett aus Glas? 

Beim iPhone schließt das Display aber mit der Aluhülle ab und steht nicht drüber raus.


----------



## HAWX (22. Mai 2011)

moe schrieb:
			
		

> Komplett aus Glas?
> 
> Beim iPhone schließt das Display aber mit der Aluhülle ab und steht nicht drüber raus.



Wenn es flach auf den Boden faellt hilft das Alu an der Seite nicht viel
Btw das Alu ist kratzer anfaelliger als das Glas, denn das ist noch kratzerlos.


----------



## daeliks (24. Mai 2011)

mein bmw ist jetzt 8 wochen alt, gestern hab ich leider damit nen hydranten umgefahren und die bmw hotline sagte da bekomme ich keinen ersatz! das ist echt ne frechheit, das war mein letzter bmw!


----------



## moe (24. Mai 2011)

Bis zu nem gewissen Grad geb ich dir Recht.
Aber wenn du mit deinem BMW nen Hydranten anfährst, ist nun mal nicht gleich die ganze Karosserie kaputt.


----------



## daeliks (24. Mai 2011)

dann hilft nur eine klage gegen apple und eine gegen den, der den boden verlegt hat. vielleicht hast du glück und der boden ist nicht ebenerdig


----------

